
I’m a Doctor. If I Drop Food on the Kitchen Floor, I Still Eat It - thoughtfox
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/11/upshot/im-a-doctor-if-i-drop-food-on-the-kitchen-floor-i-still-eat-it.html
======
mattbgates
We didn't evolve for billions of years to die from something that dropped on
the floor, did we? Depends on what it is and how much I still have of it that
determines whether I will eat it or not.

